# Anyone using Vitex/Agnus Castus?



## bubbles82

Hey ladies...

I started using vitex jut over two months ago to try and regulate my cycles when they went crazy. I heard it takes around 3 months to start working fully, but I was already seeing some results, my temps seemed more stable and my long cycles were finally starting to get shorter (I ovulated on CD50 when I started taking it, this went down to CD39 the next cycle), then I got my BFP but unfortunately lost it a few days later. 

I've read various success stories about vitex, but conflicting info on when you should stop taking it. I read one story about someone who got her BFP and immediately stopped taking it, and then lost the baby after a few weeks, and was adamant it was due to suddenly stopping the vitex. I've also read about people who think vitex should be stopped as soon as you get BFP, and really wasn't sure what to do for the best, so when I got mine I decided to try wean myself off it gradually and dropped it to every other day. Now it's in the back of my mind that I maybe did the wrong thing and increased my chance of loss, and my DH was reading the pack last night and pointed out it says 'not to be used while pregnant or breast feeding.' I'm taking it every day again now to try get my cycles back down to normal length, as I'm convinced my long cycles and late ovulation were also a major contributor to the loss, but really not sure what to do if I get another BFP.


----------



## Lindsfx

Hi, Bubbles. I used Vitex for about 4 months. During that time, I got pregnant with an ectopic, and I'm not totally convinced the two are unrelated. I also noticed that it raised my lh levels throughout my cycle (shown by using opks during my entire cycle - I got almost positives all the time). It actually wrecked quite a bit of havoc on my system, but my cycles were always regular (before the ep) and I probably shouldn't have been on it in the first place. I hoped it would help stabilize my hormones after coming off bc in June, but it ended up really screwing them up.

That said, I know that it is a miracle herb for a lot of women. I got pregnant while on it, and did TONS of research about whether or not to stop taking it after testing positive on a hpt. I found that many midwives and natropaths encourage women to take it for the entire first trimester, as Vitex helps elevate progesterone. Then again, and as you know, many caution against using it during pregnancy. 

I decided that I would take it until I got a + hpt and then switch to natural progesterone cream. I also recommend taking B6 along with a B complex. B6 can help regulate your cycle, too. I've been on it for two months and I love it. It works much better for me than the Vitex. Yet if you're seeing good results on Vitex, I'd stay on it and just switch to progesterone after getting a bfp. Good luck!


----------



## MandaAnda

I took it both times. Normal cycles with DS and crazy long proliferation phases this last time. Taking agnus castus and evening primrose oil/starflower oil throughout normalised them this time, and I got my BFP on the most normal cycle of all. My baby likely had chromosomal problems though, due to what was seen on the scan, and baby lived until 13 weeks. So, I don't think the herbs had anything to do with that.


----------



## Tasha S.

Hey ladies!! I had a miscarriage in mid-July (2nd month of TTC) and have been TTC ever since with no luck. I actually just ordered Vitex online (in a tea format) and I'm really hoping it's going to help with conceiving! I'm so excited to see that other women are using it!! 
Linds: do you honestly think it caused your ectopic???


----------



## Lindsfx

Tasha - no, probably not. But I do think it caused me to O earlier than normal (cd 9 instead of cd 11). I also remember reading something not long after I was diagnosed by a woman who swore her ectopic was related to Vitex - something about how Vitex enlarges the egg or slows it down or something. I've never been able to verify her claim from another source, so she was probably like me and looking for something to explain the unexplainable in order to gain some reassurance. :sad1:

Sorry if I worried you! :hugs: If your cycles have been unpredictable and irregular, then it's very likely that Vitex will be helpful to you, as it is for so many women! I would only caution someone against taking it who had regular cycles like I did, and would suggest B6 and progesterone cream instead if she wanted to raise her progesterone levels. I feel like those two are less powerful than the herb.


----------



## bubbles82

Thanks for all the responses ladies. Really confused if I should even carry on taking it at all. I'm sure our losses/ectopic a would've happened anyway, but I know how hard it is not go blame yourself and look for reasons why.


----------



## MandaAnda

I'm taking it again and will until I get my bfp at least. x


----------



## bubbles82

I probably will too, I had planned to take it for at least 3 months, which is how much was in my pack anyway, but just bought another pack. I know it's so common to have a loss first time I'm really hoping it was going to happen anyway and is not connected.


----------



## jessschuck

I drink it in a tea form (and it tastes NASTY) I heard of an herb called false unicorn that is supposed to help prevent miscarriage ....
https://www.livestrong.com/article/497101-false-unicorn-root-to-prevent-miscarriages/

https://currantsandspice.fateback.com/miscarriage.html

https://natural-fertility-info.com/false-unicorn-root.html

just a few websites with info about the herb. I'm taking it right now as well, also red raspberry leaf tea, I feel like my body is actually doing what its supposed to!!!


----------

